# Rescued--Tavares, FL-Pretty Golden Girl in Danger-Lake County Animal Services



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG I used to volunteer at this shelter and remember Denise!
This looks like a mix to me but a very pretty dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*K-9*

K-9

Denise is desperate to find this sweet Golden Mix a rescue or a home.
This poor girl is VERY URGENT!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News!!*

I found out that this sweet girl was rescued back in December-someone had sent me an old email.

So very happy for her!!


----------

